
Pressure mounts on aviation industry over climate change - spking
https://m.phys.org/news/2019-06-pressure-mounts-aviation-industry-climate.html
======
avmich
They claim aircraft lands light because it spent all fuel. Normally that's the
case, but aircrafts are designed to land in emergency with fuel onboard, so
that shouldn't be that big a problem.

------
CarVac
I would totally pay more to fly a carrier that used biofuel for its aircraft.

